# These bring back memories.....



## Pappy

Remember any of these?


----------



## Meanderer

Signs of the times!   Imagine you do not have to drive home to call home.  I counted over 50 stools in the coffee shop and the only one in there was the photographer. Today,every car would have a sign on its roof. Is that lady a passenger dressed like a stewardess?  Very cool pictures! Thanks!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Yes, I remember Pappy. :sentimental:  I miss the old diners, and even the dial phones....those were the good ol' days, and I remember them fondly.


----------



## Pappy

Here's a few more. I don't know about putting a baby in a cage out the window in a tall building.


----------



## Meanderer

I remember when twenty dollars worth of groceries would give a person a hernia!


----------



## rkunsaw

Meanderer said:


> I remember when twenty dollars worth of groceries would give a person a hernia!



True, but I also remember when it was rare to have twenty dollars.


----------



## Meanderer

rkunsaw said:


> True, but I also remember when it was rare to have twenty dollars.


Right you are!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Ahhhhh...where would the gals be without spoolies?


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 7778



So how exactly did they work?


----------



## Ina

You would wrap a strand of hair around the middle part, then you would push the coned ends back towards the middle to cover the hair. nthego:


----------



## Pappy

Remember the old metal slides at the playground. If you didn't burn your ass off, you left half your skin on the darn thing.


----------



## MaryB

I don't remember the others as I'm in England but I do remember the metal slides very well!!


----------



## Ina

Selena, My mom wore them, I always had too much hair.


----------



## RadishRose

They were another option for "pin curls". Since they were rubber, more comfortable to sleep on. My mom had both pink and brown Spoolies.


----------



## Meanderer

Drugstore cowboy

View attachment 8368


----------



## Rainee

Great pictures  thanks for sharing days gone by... might pop some Aussie ones on ..


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Remember the old metal slides at the playground. If you didn't burn your ass off, you left half your skin on the darn thing.




Oh yes I remember those well.



and the Witches hat too, and we were rarely out of the playground. All would be as an H&S issue now no doubt.


----------



## bulgyone

How would the women get on with these now?   

http://collections.tepapa.govt.nz/objectdetails.aspx?irn=33112


----------



## Geezerette

I can remember wearing rolled up jeans & a red & black check or plaids lumberjack shirt like that girl, except I wore saddle shoes with them.


----------



## Pappy

Think this might be Daytona Beach back in the fifties. Love the cars.


----------



## Meanderer

Nice picture Pappy! Thanks!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pappy said:


> Remember any of these?


The luncheon counter brings back such warm memories for me!

Mom and dad were poor, but I remember no matter how tight money was, after I was done running around town with mom paying bills and shopping on payday, we would stop-in at Woolworths department store for a rest before going home. 

Mom would order a coffee for herself and a vanilla milkshake for me, and when she could afford it, I entered the bonus round of enjoying a plate of french fries, which was such a treat.

Mom would have her cigarette and coffee, and me, my fries and shake. It was always the highlight of the day.

I still remember all of the mouth-watering smells that would come from in behind the luncheon counter, and every few seats were juice coolers that sat on the luncheon counter that kids could watch, because the juice was always moving and spinning inside of them.


----------



## tbeltrans

Soon enough, we are going to become nostalgic about old threads here.   

Tony


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Marg

Pappy said:


> View attachment 163010


Sure do remember!

We were living the dream when we had a couple of dimes in our pocket.

Red Hots, Fireballs, and a whole miscellaneous of other candy that  I can't even remember now, but we walked out of the store with a little miniature brown paper bag (not full) of penny candy.

Here are those Red Hots.

They were soft and chewy! My favourite by far!


----------

